# Crysis Warhead; Releasing this september.



## toofan (Jul 31, 2008)

The sequel to Crysis is ready to release in september. Another good news is that this games minimum hardware requirement is much less then the First game.
If crysis ran in you Pc then warhead will be much faster then that. Isn't it a good news to many many. And those who are planning to buy or already buyed HD4850 they need not to worry about Crysis also.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 31, 2008)

Technically, it isn't a sequel but rather an extension of the first game in the form of an expansion pack.Hopefully Crytek Budapest may have optimised it properly.If the release is in September then perhaps they can bring out a small playable demo to atleast benchmark the dam thing.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

but i badly needed to play int he role of nomad instead of others..

when is the sequel to first crysis is coming .. i mean nomads journey to defeat the aliens..

man i love the island and nature.. wht a beauty


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

I would for once love to play Crysis at high quality setting on a high resolution display. Anyone?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2008)

I have already ordered my ATI HD4850 so doesn't matter much.Will enjoy both at high settings.


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2008)

offtopic: should'nt this thread belong to tec news section? some one please report, i can't coz i am not good with reportings....


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I would for once love to play Crysis at high quality setting on a high resolution display. Anyone?



Damn man.. i thought that you were a Macboy.. anyways.. i've this 8800 GT with 19" screen..hope that's enough..


----------



## > The Most Wanted < (Aug 1, 2008)

Good News 


hari_sanker_r said:


> offtopic: should'nt this thread belong to tec news section? some one please report, i can't coz i am not good with reportings....


Nope, all gaming news should be in gamerz section


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2008)

offtopic: mr most wanted, i am not so dump to be answrd like dat. u r new 2 d forum and pls blve dat i hav some exp.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

guys stop arguing where it should be ..

if its in news section it would have seen day light for few days then then would gone down to page 2 or 3 ...

i  think this is a much better place .. so that we gamerzz can disuss lavishly...

@hari_sanker_r ... no one here is expert... except mods/admins...(regarding forum/threads)

post count should never be counted in ...

most wanted can be 3k+ poster in some toher forum... so dont come to conclusion based on post count...


----------



## toofan (Aug 1, 2008)

Release Date of Crysis Warhead: 16/9/2008.
But when will it be released in india this is the question. I think we will get it very soon.
*www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/245074.html

Check this link it may satisfy you to some extent or will increase it i don't know. But I am a FPS lover and I had played crysis but not in my pc thats too only demo. But HD4850 is gonna make a total change.


----------



## > The Most Wanted < (Aug 2, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> offtopic: mr most wanted, i am not so dump to be answrd like dat. u r new 2 d forum and pls blve dat i hav some exp.


ok sorry mate if u r hurted by my words...i better leave this forum right now...


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ yeah dude, do that


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hari shankar ji, thand rakho yaar. 

Aour most wanted bahiya ji you will remain most wanted wherever you go. come back dear.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah Crysis was a nice game and i am eagerly waiting for Warhead..


----------



## skippednote (Aug 3, 2008)

Crysis was the best fps i have ever seen in its genere.


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2008)

How can the systems requirements for Warhead be less. Will it not still use the CryEngine2 for rendering and game play..?
Even if they can optimize the code..how much...difference will it make. Or did they release Crysis with a really really bad optimization of code/game engine. .

Though the review looks good..thanks TOOFAN for sharing.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking forward to it. I hope it runs MAXED out on my 4850.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

^ If it doesnt then u might need to take 4850 in crossfire!


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

Now thats not what we call being optimistic.


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2008)

On 19 inch screens I think "Warhead"  will run at its glory with HD4850. But for  Crysis I dont remember any single card having good scores against him. 

Crysis is the game made to be played in 2012 or even later at higher settings.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have that big a screen. I have a 17 incher.


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> On 19 inch screens I think "Warhead"  will run at its glory with HD4850. But for  Crysis I dont remember any single card having good scores against him.
> 
> Crysis is the game made to be played in 2012 or even later at higher settings.



Unless you go for x3 SLI using 3 GTX 280...! You can get around ~91 FPS at high resolutions. Around 750W of power and a lot of money are needed.

I guess by 2012 I will have money like that to splurge on computer parts


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope it will crawl on my pc


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2008)

By 2012 I think the Graphic Technology will be developed enough that some card will be able to run that game single handed.

I think that the maker of Crysis might have designed the game for thier grand childrens.


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2008)

And..they made the scenery...details...Island so beautiful....one gets...tempted....

Just gave me an Idea to start a thread...Crysis vs Far Cry....keep a look out.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

Well the minimum system requirements for Warhead is out.

*Min System Specs*

Not sure what they are thniking...minimum means...30 FPS...or just getting to the menu commands...!


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 15, 2008)

Already saving money for warhead..........going to buy legal copy(Just like Crysis & Far Cry)........Will continue to buy all games from CRYTEK........


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2008)

^Ok what about rest of the games.

I copied the minimum requirements here and its for all and to wonder. 

*CPU:* Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista), Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2 GHz for Vista),*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=270401# or better
*RAM:* 1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or better
*VRAM:* 256MB of Graphics Memory
*Storage:* 15GB
*Sound Card:* DirectX 9.0c Compatible
*ODD:* DVD-ROM
*OS:* Microsoft Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Microsoft Vista
*DirectX:* DX9.0c or DX10

Do you guys believing in it. Its really hard to believe. This game will run on any machine which has just a graphic card. just any card I think. 

May be the settings will be low. Great news for all of us.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2008)

Not sure....again..what they mean by minimum. I guess 30FPS on 800 x 600 resolution...!
Crysis had similiar minimal requirements apart from the footprint.

Though if they have optimized the code, and made better driver compatibility (read nVidia--ATI does not gel too well with Crytek products)...we could have better performance..without spending tons of cash. 

Nevertheless, I am going to get the game anyways (after I go for a major upgrade)


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya i am too loking for a upgrade my first priority is to have a  hd 4850 or may be hd 4870 if i get a better deal there.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 16, 2008)

My sys:-

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
2GB DDR2 667Mhz [Dual-Channel]
XFX Geforce 7600GT 256MB DDR3 XXX Edition [590,1600]

this thing runs Crysis @ 25fps @ 800x600 @ high-settings @ DX9 in WinXP Pro

what performance can i expect from Crysis:Warhead as well as Far Cry 2 from this machine?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Crysis Warhead : Same settings as Crysis with 30FPS.

Far Cry 2 : 800x600, Medium at 30-32FPS.


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2008)

at 800x600 if you reduce the settings just a bit. I think the fps will rise to 40s. Its better to reduce the settings and increase the screen resolution to 1024 X 768. it will give you far better results.


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> My sys:-
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
> 2GB DDR2 667Mhz [Dual-Channel]
> ...



It should be same for both games...unless they have really optimized..Warhead. Far Cry might be lower or higher ...depends how optimized the DUNIYA engine will be.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> at 800x600 if you reduce the settings just a bit. I think the fps will rise to 40s. Its better to reduce the settings and increase the screen resolution to 1024 X 768. it will give you far better results.



No man, i've tried wat u said......the higher res eats up around 7-10fps!!!........I even tried to lower all-settings and run it at 1280x1024........looks sharp but runs @ 11fps!!!!!........ ............Anyway if i want to enjoy a game like Crysis or Crysis Warhead........or Far Cry 2 then i should ditch my 17'inch CRT infavour of a 19'inch Wide-LCD..........My friend has a widescreen 19'inch LCD running Crysis on a XFX 8600GT 256DDR3.....that blow away the CRT boxes to junkyards.....

Next Engine for Crytek in 2012:- ( Hopefully CryEngine 3 )

*pc.ign.com/articles/899/899974p1.html

Notice:-

"Cevat Yerli believes this engine technology( CryEngine 2 )will be more than sufficient in powering games through 2012" 

"Yerli seemed confident that real-time gaming graphics will match current CGI offline rendering."


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2008)

Upgrade is the only word coming to my mind. i tried playing crysis demo without the graphics card on my machine with integrated ati x200 graphics. I played the demo it was ........... playable(I can say as i played) with regular freezings at the time of explosions and heavy firing. 

Actually crisis is not the game meant for playing. Its meant to be placed in museum with a tag that this game was played by only few living beings on this planet and due to this reason this game extinguished from our planet..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Upgrade is the only word coming to my mind. i tried playing crysis demo without the graphics card on my machine with integrated ati x200 graphics. I played the demo it was ........... playable(I can say as i played) with regular freezings at the time of explosions and heavy firing.
> 
> Actually crisis is not the game meant for playing. Its meant to be placed in museum with a tag that this game was played by only few living beings on this planet and due to this reason this game extinguished from our planet..



The tag will read --->>>

'This is the legendary Crysis which was only played by some blessed ones. Crysis created so much Crisis that the goernment had to ban the masterpiece and thus vanished from the sightings of normal entities. Because of this games, there was a hunger drought as many people's children and wards aspired to play the game at even the lowest settings ALBEIT even to run the game at lowest, they had to shell out thousands of dollars for a computer and thus were left homeless and hungry. This game has also been charged for intimidating violence and mass outbreak by the people who played. This lunatics claimed that . having shelled out their/their parents hard earned money, they only got to experience a peice of junk and now they hardly had money left for food and clothes. Due to this reasons, the goernment banned it and the ever-hailed masterpiece was never seen again except the P2P sharing community.'

Nice tag, isnt it ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2008)

^^
Ha Ha Ha 
Anyway, I can play Warhead on my rig
2Gigs of ram, 7600GT Grafix card
Settings may be low,
but I can play with good frame rates
Yay!!!Yippee!!! Hurray!!!! 
PS. Crysis did run at 1024x768 with all settings at medium. Gave me a playable frame rate...


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ great tag kpower mania
funny


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The tag will read --->>>
> 
> 'This is the legendary Crysis which was only played by some blessed ones. Crysis created so much Crisis that the goernment had to ban the masterpiece and thus vanished from the sightings of normal entities. Because of this games, there was a hunger drought as many people's children and wards aspired to play the game at even the lowest settings ALBEIT even to run the game at lowest, they had to shell out thousands of dollars for a computer and thus were left homeless and hungry. This game has also been charged for intimidating violence and mass outbreak by the people who played. This lunatics claimed that . having shelled out their/their parents hard earned money, they only got to experience a peice of junk and now they hardly had money left for food and clothes. Due to this reasons, the goernment banned it and the ever-hailed masterpiece was never seen again except the P2P sharing community.'
> 
> Nice tag, isnt it ?



HAHAHA.......nice tag man.......


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> HAHAHA.......nice tag man.......


 
Or the TAG could Read...

*Here sits the game that is called Crysis. Made all systems CRY for years to come. So it shall be written..so it shall be done. *

Games like Crysis should be admired. It is a full fledged program, that is way ahead of our time. So what if no Hardware can fully support it. Just think how intelligent and futuristic the design team must be. Everthing is happening dynamically at run time. It reminds me of watching Star Trek ..or some futuristic movie..when I think how advanced this "program" is. Hats off to the Crytek Team. It is our fault (Intel--nVidia--ATI) that hardware cannot support it, not Cryteks. Crytek can be looked upon as Gaming Pioneers. Blazing a path...for others to follow..innovating...and surpassing past achievements.


----------



## toofan (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The tag will read --->>>
> 
> 'This is the legendary Crysis which was only played by some blessed ones. Crysis created so much Crisis that the goernment had to ban the masterpiece and thus vanished from the sightings of normal entities. Because of this games, there was a hunger drought as many people's children and wards aspired to play the game at even the lowest settings ALBEIT even to run the game at lowest, they had to shell out thousands of dollars for a computer and thus were left homeless and hungry. This game has also been charged for intimidating violence and mass outbreak by the people who played. This lunatics claimed that . having shelled out their/their parents hard earned money, they only got to experience a peice of junk and now they hardly had money left for food and clothes. Due to this reasons, the goernment banned it and the ever-hailed masterpiece was never seen again except the P2P sharing community.'
> 
> Nice tag, isnt it ?




Really the best tag this game can get in museum. your creation is la-jawab (answer less). Ha ha


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

asigh said:


> Or the TAG could Read...
> 
> *Here sits the game that is called Crysis. Made all systems CRY for years to come. So it shall be written..so it shall be done. *
> 
> Games like Crysis should be admired. It is a full fledged program, that is way ahead of our time. So what if no Hardware can fully support it. Just think how intelligent and futuristic the design team must be. Everthing is happening dynamically at run time. It reminds me of watching Star Trek ..or some futuristic movie..when I think how advanced this "program" is. Hats off to the Crytek Team. It is our fault (Intel--nVidia--ATI) that hardware cannot support it, not Cryteks. Crytek can be looked upon as Gaming Pioneers. Blazing a path...for others to follow..innovating...and surpassing past achievements.



Buddy, I was just joking. Crytek team has gone through a rigorous time making this game. Do you know that it might have taken 2-3 months just to render a single level of this game. I really admire this masterpiece. Telling the truth, I was awed the first time I played it on High . Hats-off to Crytek. That tag was just a silly time-passs joke .


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Buddy, I was just joking. Crytek team has gone through a rigorous time making this game. Do you know that it might have taken 2-3 months just to render a single level of this game. I really admire this masterpiece. Telling the truth, I was awed the first time I played it on High . Hats-off to Crytek. That tag was just a silly time-passs joke .




Hey...dosth...I too was not scolding ya...!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

asigh said:


> Hey...dosth...I too was not scolding ya...!


+

 this was not to counter you. I know you were not scolding me . I was just expressing my real views on the game to others .


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2008)

16 of september is the date the BAAPu of FPS games *Part-II* will be released. Crysis is sharing the number 1 spot jointly with Call Of Duty 4. Now what do you think what will be position of Warhead after its release.

Ok who is going to have the game as soon as he can. And Its lighter to our systmes also.
I will surely but in india its tough to get it.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 30, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> 16 of september is the date the BAAPu of FPS games *Part-II* will be released. Crysis is sharing the number 1 spot jointly with Call Of Duty 4. Now what do you think what will be position of Warhead after its release.
> 
> Ok who is going to have the game as soon as he can. And Its lighter to our systmes also.
> I will surely but in india its tough to get it.



There is no need to rush in for a game like warhead, because its eventually gonna feast on our poor CPUs & GPUs (although not like the original crysis ). I bought my copy of crysis on Dec 26(Legal Copy) in Odyssey, so i think i'll order Warhead in Odyssey by sep 20 and i think in max 2 weeks i can don the nanosuit of Physco & kick some alien a** in the frozen paradise 

PS: Why did u say, its though to get it in India, toofan?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> 16 of september is the date the BAAPu of FPS games *Part-II* will be released. Crysis is sharing the number 1 spot jointly with Call Of Duty 4. Now what do you think what will be position of Warhead after its release.
> 
> Ok who is going to have the game as soon as he can. And Its lighter to our systmes also.
> I will surely but in india its tough to get it.



I will be able to get it on the launch day 

Guess how .


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be first in line 
Man I hope saving my pocket money will as worth as it was when I bought Crysis 
And its NOT a sequel
Remember the part when Major.Strickland orders Nomad to go with him and pyscho to go with the storm troopers, and when nomad finally meets him on the Marine's ship with Dr, Rosenthal?
Well, Warhead is about what Pyscho is upto with the storm troopers on the island, and is going about the same time when Nomad infiltrates the cave to rescue Dr. Rosenthal.
Just thought it was time to remind you'll


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> PS: Why did u say, its though to get it in India, toofan?



India is a big country of many small small cities and few big cities which are big in all senses. And Many of the people in small cities are without credit card. So how to order the game and from where. Only online source is available.

Kpower Mania  U naughty boy.
Actually I am very weak at gussing.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> India is a big country of many small small cities and few big cities which are big in all senses. And Many of the people in small cities are without credit card. So how to order the game and from where. Only online source is available.



Ya tats right, getting hands on a legal game is very very tough for people in small cities 



KPower Mania said:


> I will be able to get it on the launch day
> 
> Guess how .



download it from any torrent?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^wow you said the magical thing .


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2008)

How much will it cost any guess and what will be its full size?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Most of the new PC games cost 999Rs/-

It will be around the same size as Crysis, this is 6.5GB.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

*Crysis Warhead interview *with  *Bernd Diemer *from *Crytek* with *Gamespot*, This is wat he told:-

*Q:Is Crysis Warhead developed by your budapest studio?*

*A:*Yes, Warhead is the first project developed by Crytek Hungary, its very exciting for us that it is the first title coming out from one of the independent studios we have, its also one of the reasons that warhead kinda grew overtime, at first we started developing warhead only as an expansion pack,but we had so much fun developing it with the budapest guys, so now its a standalone game and u don't need Crysis to play Crysis warhead

*Q:Is it a sequel or not a sequel or a true-sequel?*

*A:*We call it a new installment, it fills in the time-gap in the original Crysis. If u r familiar with Crysis, then u know that during the assault level, Physco assists u as a sniper, then at the end of the level, he gets called from central command to go on a different mission, then at the end of crysis u see him sitting at the carrier deck with this big a** alien exosuit and he tells u _*"You wouldn't believe what happened to me mate"*_. And Warhead tells that part of the Crysis's story.

*Q:What will be the gameplay length of Warhead?*

*A:*Its difficult to say in a sandbox game,it just depends on how u play, i'd say its a little shorter than the original Crysis
*
Q:How will be the gameplay of Warhead?*

*A:*When we were designing warhead, it all revolved around the character of Physco(Sikes). He is very brash,very loud, a bit aggressive and Physco really likes to blow up stuff, so in some areas we go a bit away from the normal infantry gameplay style of the Original Crysis and add a lot of player exposure to the environments.....so the gameplay of Warhead will be ten times as much intensive as the original Crysis

*Q:Is the nanosuit of Physco stronger than Nomad's?*

*A:*The nanosuit is still core to the crysis trilogy, its one of the feature IPs that we are very proud of, but we did made a few enhancements to the behavior of the Nanosuit in Crysis Warhead to cope with the character style of Physco.

*Q:Is Warhead releasing for the consoles?*

*A:*An inevitable question but i have to say, No. Warhead is for PC only

*Q:What are the mission specifics that u can talk about in Warhead?*

*A:*There will be an escort mission, but its not like a original Crysis were u were stuck in the gunner position, In warhead, u can get out of the vehicle at any time. There will be a level completely in Ice which will be a bit larger and sandbox style than Crysis.Also there are a few areas which we designed specificially for Warhead which looks gorgeous.

*Q:What will be System requirements for Warhead?*

*A:*We were not announcing the official requirements yet,But the original Crysis had a lot of bad rep for being very resource-hungry, so what we did is gave our engine wizards a PC and told them _*"Look, this is a PC, it costs 600$, make sure warhead runs on it and it runs on it really well"*_. So i'd say, if Crysis runs on your PC at med-settings then warhead will surely run @ high-settings, _*"Because we've really put a lot of effort in to optimizing the engine".*_
*
Q:What can u say about the multiplayer component in Warhead?*

*A:*Warhead features a completely a new multiplayer component, while not completely new, we did put a lot of new and exciting features in there, at first we thought of releasing the multiplayer component as a standalone game, but in the end we thought it'll be wise to put it along with warhead. The multiplayer component is called _*"Crysis Wars"*_


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2008)

Very good Job dear Prasanth_amd. 
Can you ever be prasanth_intel??????




prasath_amd said:


> *Q:What will be the gameplay length of Warhead?*
> 
> *A:*Its difficult to say in a sandbox game,it just depends on how u play, i'd say its a little shorter than the original Crysis



It will surely run on my machine and by that time I would be having the red meat.
By the way What is the length of Crysis part First?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *Q:Is it a sequel or not a sequel or a true-sequel?*
> 
> *A:*We call it a new installment, it fills in the time-gap in the original Crysis. If u r familiar with Crysis, then u know that during the assault level, Physco assists u as a sniper, then at the end of the level, he gets called from central command to go on a different mission, then at the end of crysis u see him sitting at the carrier deck with this big a** alien exosuit and he tells u _*"You wouldn't believe what happened to me mate"*_. And Warhead tells that part of the Crysis's story.


I already said that ;p


> *Q:What will be the gameplay length of Warhead?*
> 
> *A:*Its difficult to say in a sandbox game,it just depends on how u play, i'd say its a little shorter than the original Crysis


Thats a bit dissapointing, I finished Crysis in 4 days, will that mean this will be over in 2?


> *Q:Is Warhead releasing for the consoles?*
> 
> *A:*An inevitable question but i have to say, No. Warhead is for PC only



Yay.. an exclusive title for PCs once again 



> *Q:What will be System requirements for Warhead?*
> 
> *A:*We were not announcing the official requirements yet,But the original Crysis had a lot of bad rep for being very resource-hungry, so what we did is gave our engine wizards a PC and told them _*"Look, this is a PC, it costs 600$, make sure warhead runs on it and it runs on it really well"*_. So i'd say, if Crysis runs on your PC at med-settings then warhead will surely run @ high-settings, _*"Because we've really put a lot of effort in to optimizing the engine".*_



What a relief...


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Very good Job dear Prasanth_amd.
> Can you ever be prasanth_intel??????
> 
> By the way What is the length of Crysis part First?



Gee Thanx man 

No, never, but i can be prasath_freeman 

According to Gamespot the length of original Crysis is 10hrs. But still my opinion is tat crysis is sandbox game so as that guy from crytek said "It depends on how u play". Me for example plays like_* 'Predator'*_ using cloak and hiding, while my bro plays like _*'Rambo' *_using strength & speed mode.


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

Crisis has created a havoc in the gaming world. I remember when the crysis 1 was releasing every gamer was talking about it each and every magazines are busy doing research on crysis. what hardware it will require, whats DX10 etc etc. Its popularity is somewhat similar to vista but in small scale. Agree?????? 
And soon after its release everything calm down as people don't have required hardware to run it. But now as hardware prices are falling crysis is moving toward the No 1 spot.
check here the post no 73

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96164&page=3 

But is the call of duty: modern war fare will beat this game ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^COD4 jumps Crysis's ass any day  (not graphics wise but gameplay wise ).


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^COD4 jumps Crysis's ass any day  (not graphics wise but gameplay wise ).



Playing on other's feelings is KPower_mania's fav hobby..........Jus jokin man, I know u do it casually, continue.........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^I do like to irritate and harrass others coz I was bullied when I was small  (10yrs.) and now I bully others coz I am much older (13yrs.)


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^I do like to irritate and harrass others coz I was bullied when I was small  (10yrs.) and now I bully others coz I am much older (13yrs.)



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

kiski galti thi or kise bhugtana pad raha hai.

Between the time MOH: Airborne was also released I hear that Its too a great game but I never find any one discussing about that game.

anyone played MOH: Airborne??? Please tell us where it stands in front of COD4 and crysis.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Not played but AFA what I have seen abt it, it looks great . You can select where to drop (via a parachute) at the beginning, you get to command a squad, choose and unlock weapons etc.


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

So why that game is lagging behind. Now with my gf i am sure to buy MoH: Airborne.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Medal of honour allied assult is better than airborne gameplay wise.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^zOMG


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

MOH:AA is my best FPS I had ever palyed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

MOHA jumps MOH:AA's a$$


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

/\
i dont think so....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

/\

I think so.......


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

I bet no one think so?

@ bassom you posses a Canon S3is. what's its performance dear.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 2, 2008)

MOHAA = First WWII i've played totally good, but it can't be compared to Call Of Duty.( Infact, COD team featured 20 dev from the MOHAA team  )

MOH Airborne = Completed the game using cheats in 2 days, i'd say, visually its a little bit better than COD4, but the reason it is using the awesome "Unreal Engine 3". Gameplaywise, Airborne is just OK, reason is it focuses on "ONE MAN POWER". ur team mates won't even care abt u, u have to carry out all the tasks, there is no co-ordination in the gameplay, like in the COD series. 

Medal Of Honor Series = Simple,fun,basic

Call Of Duty Series = Cutting edge,intensive,cinematic,awesome,hollywood style........



toofan_nainital said:


> kiski galti thi or kise bhugtana pad raha hai.



Hey toofan, can u say wats tat in English? Cauz me don know hindi


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> Looking forward to it. I hope it runs MAXED out on my 4850.


 
if u dont max out over 19"

my 8800GT @ demo maxed out settings in 19" (1440X900 native)= 17-18 FPS

gameplay ios somewhat dont bother much, but @ cutscene videos - sound runs faster than video.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 4, 2008)

Crysis Warhead Counting starts, 12 days to go..........


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2008)

But when will it be in our hands.???


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 4, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> But when will it be in our hands.???



Tats something to think abt .( As far as a Legal Copy is concerned  )


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> I bet no one think so?
> 
> @ bassom you posses a Canon S3is. what's its performance dear.



its bassam not bassom
My canon s3is is one of the fav cams i have thats y i have mentioned it only it out performs all the cams in its range and caputres great super macro pics. Its uber cool look and zooming makes it a mini slr


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> its bassam not bassom


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> My canon s3is is one of the fav cams i have thats y i have mentioned it only it out performs all the cams in its range and caputres great super macro pics. Its uber cool look and zooming makes it a mini slr



Between Cannon's S3IS and Sony's H50 which one will you suggest to me. I had to buy a one this deepawali. A HD 4850 or 4870 (depends upon the amount left after Camera. A crysis: warhead.

Or anyone much better then those but less in price.


----------



## icebags (Sep 4, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Tats something to think abt .( As far as a Legal Copy is concerned  )


 

u may order it from amazon on same day i think , or u may see if there is a direct 2 drive option .. but i think d2d is rip off and risky .


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *Crysis Warhead interview *with  *Bernd Diemer *from *Crytek* with *Gamespot*, This is wat he told:-
> 
> *Q:Is Crysis Warhead developed by your budapest studio?*
> 
> ...



*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/14large.png



icebags said:


> u may order it from amazon on same day i think , or u may see if there is a direct 2 drive option .. but i think d2d is rip off and risky .


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

> Q:What will be the gameplay length of Warhead?
> 
> A:Its difficult to say in a sandbox game,it just depends on how u play, i'd say its a little shorter than the original Crysis



WTF!


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya! Its shorter then Part 1.

Its tomorrow. And i know many will get this game by tomorrow night. You all know how. Let us inform who becomes the first to download this game and first to legally own this.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 12, 2008)

my pc config
ram 2gb interleaved
processor core 2 duo e 4500
graphic card ati x1550

i just want to paly it on whatever settings possible will it run?????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

The European version starts retailing today.Wonder how long this game would last as opposed to the original Crysis?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

prateekdwivedi1 said:


> my pc config
> ram 2gb interleaved
> processor core 2 duo e 4500
> graphic card ati x1550
> ...



yup, on low settings.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

Crysis Warhead Released Yesterday as per the news from Gamespot.??????... Is it true?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

The steam pre-load will begin on 18th.So assuming that & with rarely anyone possessing a retail copy on online forums, I suppose it would be best to wait till tomorrow.Apparently the copies are shipped but will be available at stores on 18th.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

How much does it costs???????? Any idea........


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

Its around $70 but in india ??????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

It has the SecuRom limited activation DRM which allows you to install the game only 3 times I suppose.Seems like EA is really taking a bad step by doing this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

^^Ma$$ Effect also had it and it was cracked easily and so will be Crysis.

Crackers own EA's and other compnies' asses .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm talking about the people who are about to buy the legit copies.


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It has the SecuRom limited activation DRM which allows you to install the game only 3 times I suppose.Seems like EA is really taking a bad step by doing this.



What.....!! It will be so easy to crack it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Dude read my next post.I meant it for the people who are going to buy the original copy & not the 'Jack Sparrow' ones.Since everyone was asking when is it going to release in India & stuff like that, I thought this would be just a small piece of information for those planning to buy the legal version.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

That 'i-say-i-buy-original' d00d called prasath_amd is gone.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

There are more original buyers than you think.You just need to look in the right places.


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2008)

Money hai to honey hai Varna synthetic hai?

There was a song 100 mein se 80 beimaan phir bhi mera bharat mahan.
Means there are still 20% genuine person left thats why india is a great country.

anyone who will buy the original but using it ony three times is something rude/harsh. in that case many can use cracks in original game after the three count. So i don't think that this securom  DRM will help EA. 

Crysis warhead is the game which can be run on Rs 30000 machines. After crysis team crytec has got some senses. Just imagine if crysis too would have been optimised well , then its sales would might have reached another planet.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 18, 2008)

at what price is it expected to retail in india ???
if its less than thousand than its good , otherwise its a strict no! no! for me .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> at what price is it expected to retail in india ???
> if its less than thousand than its good , otherwise its a strict no! no! for me .


<1000


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Money hai to honey hai Varna synthetic hai?
> Just imagine if crysis too would have been optimised well , then its sales would might have reached another planet.



Was it not optimized, it was just resource intensive. I think it was optimized as far as it could go. Warhead will be the same..slight difference I guess, but I doubt Crysis had bad programing that caused it to be harsh on systems..!

* And well well well....

Here is a trailor for CRYSIS WARS:
*crysiswarhead.ea.com/media/p/842.aspx

Gosh...Crytek are like gods...!*


----------



## toofan (Sep 19, 2008)

Its actual price Rs999.00. Its a must buy game. I will buy this game surely maybe with my new red demon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

It's out.Will be getting it in 2 days.Man can't wait for to play this game.It's been so long since a decent game came along.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's out.Will be getting it in 2 days.Man can't wait for to play this game._*It's been so long since a decent game came along.*_



True.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

@KPowerMania - Nice siggy man...

Can i able to play Crysis Warhead in my system...(atleast at low settings... coz i wont wait until i get my red monster....)  My system spec is in m siggy....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep.At low settings it should pull through.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yep.At low settings it should pull through.



Anyway @allwyndima hows that DG965 Mobo u have....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

Pretty good but it officially doesn't support the Quad core processors.So it's not that expandable.Rest of the features are pretty much the same as any other Intel motherboard.No overclocking option.I'm have to let it go sometime next year when I upgrade my processor & motherboard.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

How much does that cost for u....??? and my ques... why u choose that Mobo. any specific reason...AFAIK Intel board sucks and it is beaten by other manufacturers blue and black...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

The reason for me choosing it was because of it's onboard video.When I had to purchase my entire config, I didn't have much options in terms of onboard solutions a year back.Back then only AMD motherboards had better onboard solutions like 6100 series.Most of the Intel line up sucked apart from the 965 & 975 series.So decided to pick this one up as it was the cheapest solution.Costed me around 5.8k.Intel motherboards are pretty steady but their onboard LAN has a major tendency to go kaput in case of lightning.Mine went dead last year.Too lazy to send it for RMA & just got another LAN card instead.Apart from that not many issues till now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Pretty good reason.. Anyway i just now got a XFX 630i as my budget for the Mobo is 3.5k only... Personally no exp with XFX mobos... Do u know how better is this one.... The rig is in finishing stage, while i just wait for my RAM sent for replacement..  
Hows this Mobos Onboard solution coz i m gonna replace my 7600GS and fit that in my first rig p4+asus p5n mx one... So i need a pretty damn solution till i get my red monster a month or two....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a really good budget motherboard.The only downside is that the 630i didn't have Dual Channel RAM support which crippled some amount of performance.The onboard solution is really good.The 7150 can run most of the games at low settings.So yes this motherboard, for your budget, is a really good choice.Get the 4850 & you're all set.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Single Channel.... Who cares on that........ Anyway thanks for ur words and hopefully i get HD4850 and set to go.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Single Channel.... Who cares on that........ Anyway thanks for ur words and hopefully i get HD4850 and set to go.......



The XFX 630i is a mind blowing mobo and it even competes with some higher end mobos. Its connectibility features are awesome. The dual channel might be a draw back but thats ok.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the game available in Alfa?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

^^New torrent site


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 21, 2008)

@Cody: Nope.In an act of desperation, Jay purchased it off Steam yesterday.No news of the retail copy yet.

@KPower Mania: Alfa is a large electronics retail shop in Mumbai.It has a separate section dedicated to original PC games & they sell at costs much cheaper than any other retailers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @Cody: Nope.In an act of desperation, Jay purchased it off Steam yesterday.No news of the retail copy yet.
> 
> @KPower Mania: Alfa is a large electronics retail shop in Mumbai.It has a separate section dedicated to original PC games & they sell at costs much cheaper than any other retailers.



Oh.

Will be going to Mumbai after 2-3 weeks, will check it out.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 21, 2008)

btw i have started downloading it , will be over in a week or so........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

^^Kool.......me starting after I finish downloading the Pure RIP .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 21, 2008)

Kindly refrain from telling us what pirated games you are downloading. A warning to all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

ok sorry


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 21, 2008)

i liked that old green layout of the menu screen

btw, so far what i've noticed is that the AI is not as smart as in the previous game.
i'm able to easily sneak behind them & kill them. (cloak mode not used, hard mode)

finshed just the first level, & my laptop's charger went kaput (voltage fluctuation), now it'll take a day or two to get new one



ctrl_alt_del said:


> Kindly refrain from telling us what *pirated game*s you are downloading. A warning to all.



you can find those type of discussion in almost every thread in this section.
you guys got to give a strong warning


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2008)

I have seen its screen shots and game play tailors its looks awesome.

Some have already started playing it. If its runs on laptop then on low end PC no problem at all.


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i liked that old green layout of the menu screen
> 
> btw, so far what i've noticed is that the AI is not as smart as in the previous game.
> i'm able to easily sneak behind them & kill them. (cloak mode not used, hard mode)
> ...



Is it resource intensive as Crysis...or you getting a better response from your system as compared to Crysis...?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2008)

nope, its better than Crysis.

but in "mainstream" gfx. option, the game's a bit slow. (some settings @ low)

when selecting to play from "games explorer" in vista, there's no DX9 option.
maybe something wrong with my Vista, as i just un-installed SP1.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Well as per reviews, the game looks better and runs better.

Even a 8800GT or HD4850 equiped PC with a good CPU can run it on Very High settings .


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

just got a temporary replacement charger 

wil post few pics


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

Any benchmarks in IGPs like Radeon HD3200 and HD3300 ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Find no time to play coz its almost 9 when i m home and i eat and sleep.. BTW i need some time to play that esp in my new rig...... 

(Got some pbm with XFX630i Mobo, so i change the Mobo to P5N MX and sent that to RMA....)


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2008)

OS: Windows Vista / XP with SP2;
Processor: 3.2 GHz for Vista 2.8 GHz for XP;
Memory: 1.5 GB for Vista 1.0 GB for XP;
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista ) or greater.
These are the official requirements of the this game.
source and review are here.
*www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=235563&page=2


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> OS: Windows Vista / XP with SP2;
> Processor: 3.2 GHz for Vista 2.8 GHz for XP;
> Memory: 1.5 GB for Vista 1.0 GB for XP;
> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista ) or greater.
> ...



OMG Now i can able to play this game with my rig at ease...And i have a 7600GS with E4600 so i push it to High(Not Ultra High) and play it damn cool..... Thanx for the info toofan


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 23, 2008)

anybody got your hands on the retail copy of crysis : warhead ?? howz it ?? and the price ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot0000.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot0001.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot0002.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot0003.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot0004.jpg
Free Image Hosting


AI is better, once they  "see" you.
they dont notice you if you make noice

one level is soooo HL2 Ep2 like (mine area).

Psycho is one tough son of a gun


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2008)

@-------rpm  great pics dear.

@davidboon ready for batting. its price is 999.00 in India.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

NIce s18000RPM.


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2008)

Has any one thought about Playing Crysis Warhead Demo. Actually crytec is not releasing any demo game for this title. 
I was thinking to download the demo but, oops!, alas!, Ohh!.

*www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=22306 

check point six in this.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

even NFS Undercover wont be getting a demo

thats the news so far.

but CW (crysis warhead) is a must play

its so intense.

damn the KPA come in large numbers, if they werent enuf, the Alien squad's also come in 10's, puking ice

was playing non stop from ~4.30pm.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats why I'm getting it 8)


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2008)

damn.

this game feels shorter than crysis

btw did i say aliens come in nos.of 10's, lol i was wrong
they come in a swarm of 100's
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/262/screenshot0005zr6.th.jpg*img99.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

gotta play it allover again


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 24, 2008)

@toofan_nainital  thanx for the info

@s18000rpm nice screenies dude....


----------



## x3060 (Sep 24, 2008)

beautiful screens..


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for screenies


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone else started playing crisis warhead.
K_maniac what about you??


----------



## User Name (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just able to play Crysis on my pc(1.5 GB ram ati200 graphics pixel shedder 2.0).

*Will i able to Crysis Warhead on my pc?*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some more screenies:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23469_bpynt/1.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23470_jggb8/2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23471_6wk1t/3.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23472_swntj/4.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23473_jpj9q/5.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23474_15jyi/6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23475_kdeef/7.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Here are some more screenies:
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23469_bpynt/1.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23470_jggb8/2.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23471_6wk1t/3.jpg
> ...



That cave mission was really good!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice Screen Shots


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the effect of "Cuban-Ultima-Doom-Arch-Assassin47-Taowolf-Sword's Custom Crysis" config files being added.The game runs extremely smooth after adding it.The voice looping it still present but has been reduced quite a bit.In the Cave level I was able to sustain as high as 70Fps.The config file is extremely useful & the graphics look too good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> This is the effect of "Cuban-Ultima-Doom-Arch-Assassin47-Taowolf-Sword's Custom Crysis" config files being added.The game runs extremely smooth after adding it.The voice looping it still present but has been reduced quite a bit.In the Cave level I was able to sustain as high as 70Fps.The config file is extremely useful & the graphics look too good.



Can you gimme the link please ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

*rapidshare.com/files/150249758/autoexec.cfg.html

Just place this in C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis Warhead

To check if it has taken effect, look under advanced tab in System settings & it should turn to Custom.If not then you haven't placed it in the right place.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *rapidshare.com/files/150249758/autoexec.cfg.html
> 
> Just place this in C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis Warhead
> 
> To check if it has taken effect, look under advanced tab in System settings & it should turn to Custom.If not then you haven't placed it in the right place.



Hey thanks a lot !


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2008)

You all luck guys who can play this game.
Rest can only watch the screen shots. But this is not going long enough.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice game, playing it all over again, took only 4.5 hours to finish it, wish it was a bit longer.

BTW Crysis took 7.5hrs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Warhead took 4 hours 10mins. See my XFire profile lolz.


----------



## toofan (Nov 2, 2008)

4.2hr means game completed in just one sitting. quite short. 
Is there any other way to play it long except frying yourself.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Nope. I havent tried the MP but those who have played it say that its average .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

@allwyndlima
where is Alpha?
Opposite Vile Parle station (W) if I've not mistaken...
Can some one give me a landmark or something?
And how much cheaper are the games?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

Alfa is located in Irla (Vile Parle West). Just 10 mins from Andheri station. Ask any Rick guy out there & he'll directly take you out there. I think the landmarks are probably Mithibai college & Cooper Hospital which are pretty much close by. Just ask anyone out there & they will be able to guide you.

The games have excellent discounted rates compared to other retail outlets. Visit it once & you won't regret it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks man...
Will check out


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

I do a lot of gaming but never tried Online ones except pool on yahoo games.

Can anyone tell me how much speedy connection is required for online gaming and what is the MB/GB transfer rate for these games.

I currently use 299 plan from BSNL.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^More than enough. Its 2mbps if I not mistaken, and if it is then you are set. Most games require 256+kbps connection.


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

What about the data transfer rate in games it consumes?
I have a limit of 1 gb per month.
Is that enough for playing games like warhead and other.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^30mb or so per hour is consumed.


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

Currently I am playing Call of Duty 2 (5th time). Now can you tell me how can I connect to the online game. This game is your type original.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished the game one week ago. The game was really awesome, gameplay was totally thrilling but the story was real short compared to the previous one. 
BTW i'm thinking about buying The Club or Turok pls tell me which one to buy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2008)

Out of the 2, I'd say Turok. The Club isn't even worth a try.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Would you plz describe turok a little bit about the gameplay and story. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^It sux.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Then canceling Turok. Tnks for the advise. Now what....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2008)

Turok let's you assume the role of Joseph Turok, an ex-member of a special black ops team called Wolfpack. At the beginning of the game we are shown a clipping of Turok being a part of a new group called the Whisky company. These group of militants are on a mission to find & apprehend General Roland Kane. Kane was the leader of Wolfpack & was Turok's former mentor. Their back story is explained in the game, the spoilers of which I won't reveal right now. The story beings with how the ship on which Turok & the gang are travelling is shot down in the orbit & lands on the planet's surface where Kane is working as a commander for a paramilitary force. From here it's a quest to track down Kane while dealing with his forces & at the same time hunting down the Dinosaurs inhabiting that planet.

The gameplay is fairly simple like any other FPS. Just run & shoot or melee kill anything & everything you see moving. When you crash land on the planet you are accompanied with your group member, Slade. Slade pretty much hates you but he will be helping you fight the dinos & the rest of the folks. You'll have your basic weaponry like pistols, dual hand machine guns, pistols, knife, Bow & arrow. Heavy weaponry include Pulse Rifles, Flame Thrower & Chainguns. They are ass kicking if you ask me. You can get into melee fights/combos with the dinosaurs where you need to hit certain button combinations to take em down with style. Basically complete the said objectives & not get lost in the jungle. You have a health regeneration system as usual.  

The fight with human AI is pretty boring & dumb as they are almost easy to take out. But the ones with the Dinosaurs are really exciting. Especially the raptors when they are large in number. Also the action gets really heated up towards the end & it's really exciting. T-Rex fights are always a treat. The finale is fantastic. So yes the game is a worth play, atleast once.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Ko,turok is now my second choice,1st choice Marceneries 2 world in flames. Any way no times for gaming xams start 20th nov. thanks


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^
better try gears of war if you haven't


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2008)

what type of game is it.? give some idea.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^Its a shooter. Mix of FPS/TPS. Like Raibox Six Vegas game. You take cover and shoot, etc. Aliens are there. Some teammates too will be there with you but you cant order them around much .


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Ko,turok is now my second choice,1st choice Marceneries 2 world in flames. Any way no times for gaming xams start 20th nov. thanks


Merceneries 2 sucks to the core, I'd give it 0.5 out of 10, most stupid story line if there was ever one, AA sucks, shadow on water has horribly jagged edges @ full AA, GFx quality sucks, stupid save system, bullets travel slower than a cricket ball, you can actually dodge them(just think), control is stupid, hijacking tanks gets repeatative and on and on.

Get Gears of War as said, DMC4 is also a good option, the game never gets boring.


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2008)

> There are two kinds of people in this world -->
> 1) Metalheads
> 2) The ones who suck to core and should jump off a cliff and die
> 
> ...


                 Whats this ??? You naughty boy.


----------

